# comédien / acteur



## W. Chopin

Bonjour. *Louis de Funès* a dit - *« Les gens sont des comédiens, nous, nous sommes des acteurs. »* Je voudrais savoir quelle est la différence entre_ le comédien_ et _l'acteur_. Pourriez-vous me le dire, svp. Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## rym87

bonjour... (hi)
Tout comédien est acteur mais tout acteur n'est pas un comédien ...
*l'acteur* qui prend une part déterminante ds une action
*le comédien *qui aime se donner en spectacle


----------



## snarkhunter

Une intéressante question !

A la base, le _comédien_ est celui qui joue la comédie au théâtre, c'est-à-dire dans un registre plutôt léger. L'acteur est celui qui interprète tous les registres possibles, de la comédie à la tragédie, en incluant tous les "intermédiaires". Aujourd'hui, au moins dans la dénomination, il n'existe plus guère de distinction entre les acteurs du théâtre et ceux du cinéma ou de la télévision. C'est d'ailleurs dommage, tant ces domaines sont différents et nécessitent des qualités bien spécifiques...

Pour mieux expliciter la citation de _de Funès_, on doit ajouter que le _comédien_ est censé faire rire - ou sourire. Et l'_acteur_, pas nécessairement...

C'est aussi - et surtout - une façon d'exprimer que le talent et les aptitudes de l'acteur sont (au moins en théorie) bien plus grands et variés que ceux du comédien.


----------



## JiPiJou

Je n'ai pas retrouvé l'article (du 29 novembre 1981 du "Journal du Dimanche") où de Funès dit cela, ce qui aurait permis de comprendre le contexte.

Mais il me semble, dans les posts qui précèdent, qu'on oublie le début de la citation : "*les gens*", c'est-à-dire les personnes en général. Il ne s'agirait donc pas de comparer deux sortes de professionnels (jugement péremptoire qui, en outre, paraît bizarre de la part de L. de Funès, très modeste) mais du fait que, dans la vie courante, tout le monde est plus ou moins comédien alors qu'être acteur est un métier. On peut s'improviser comédien (pour faire rire son entourage, pour tromper quelqu'un, pour se donner de l'importance) ; on ne peut pas s'improviser acteur.


----------



## Chimel

snarkhunter said:


> Pour mieux expliciter la citation de _de Funès_, on doit ajouter que le _comédien_ est censé faire rire - ou sourire. Et l'_acteur_, pas nécessairement...


N'y a-t-il pas aussi (et surtout?) une allusion à _comédien_ dans le sens de _hypocrite_? Petit Robert: "Personne qui se compose une attitude, qui feint, qui 'joue la comédie' - hypocrite".

Un joueur de football qui se contorsionne de douleur pour obtenir un penalty sera qualifié de "comédien", même s'il ne fait pas rire... (ce n'est pas son but, en tout cas). 

Je comprends la phrase de Louis de Funès comme: "Les gens jouent la comédie/sont hypocrites...", avec bien sûr un jeu de mots sur le double sens de "comédien" opposé à "acteur".


----------



## geostan

Pour moi les deux mots sont de simples synonymes lorsqu'il s'agit de quelqu'un dont la profession est d'interpréter des rôles dans une pièce de théâtre ou dans un film.


----------



## JiPiJou

geostan said:


> Pour moi les deux mots sont de simples synonymes *lorsqu'il s'agit *de quelqu'un dont la profession est d'interpréter des rôles dans une pièce de théâtre ou dans un film.



Oui, mais ce n'est justement pas le contexte de la question posée par _*W_Chopin*_. La citation indique que « l*es gens* » sont des comédiens par opposition à « *nous *» (c'est L. de Funès qui parle) qui sommes des acteurs.


----------



## nicduf

geostan said:


> Pour moi les deux mots sont de simples synonymes lorsqu'il s'agit de quelqu'un dont la profession est d'interpréter des rôles dans une pièce de théâtre ou dans un film.


 
Il me semble cependant que l'on emploie plus volontiers "comédien" pour le théâtre et "acteurs" pour le cinéma.
Sinon, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ce qui a été dit quant à la citation de L.de Funès


----------



## tilt

Chimel said:


> N'y a-t-il pas aussi (et surtout?) une allusion à _comédien_ dans le sens de _hypocrite_? Petit Robert: "Personne qui se compose une attitude, qui feint, qui 'joue la comédie' - hypocrite".
> 
> Un joueur de football qui se contorsionne de douleur pour obtenir un penalty sera qualifié de "comédien", même s'il ne fait pas rire... (ce n'est pas son but, en tout cas).
> 
> Je comprends la phrase de Louis de Funès comme: "Les gens jouent la comédie/sont hypocrites...", avec bien sûr un jeu de mots sur le double sens de "comédien" opposé à "acteur".


Je suis assez d'accord avec ça.

Dans la citation de Louis de Funès, les _comédiens _sont les gens qui font semblant et se montrent tels qu'ils ne sont pas, sans y croire eux-même, alors que les _acteurs _entrent réellement dans la peau de leur personnage ; au point de le devenir et de s'oublier eux-mêmes, le temps du tournage ou de la représentation.


----------



## snarkhunter

tilt said:


> ... alors que les _acteurs _entrent réellement dans la peau de leur personnage ; au point de le devenir et de s'oublier eux-mêmes, le temps du tournage ou de la représentation.


Hahaha ! Encore un qui est tombé dans le panneau !...

Je te renverrai simplement vers le célèbre "paradoxe du comédien" :
http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Paradoxe_sur_le_comédien


----------



## tilt

snarkhunter said:


> Hahaha ! Encore un qui est tombé dans le panneau !...
> 
> Je te renverrai simplement vers le célèbre "paradoxe du comédien" :
> http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Paradoxe_sur_le_com%C3%A9dien


J'ai peur de ne pas comprendre ce que tu veux dire...


----------



## snarkhunter

tilt said:


> J'ai peur de ne pas comprendre ce que tu veux dire...


Tout simplement que l'acteur n'oublie jamais qui il est réellement, même dans ses rôles les plus _empathiques_. C'est un phénomène d'identification de la part du spectateur, qui pousse ce dernier à imaginer par empathie que l'acteur éprouve réellement les sentiments correspondant à son rôle, alors qu'il n'en est rien.

Comme on dit, _les apparences sont parfois trompeuses_...

C'est là un thème et un paradoxe bien connus.


----------



## tilt

snarkhunter said:


> Tout simplement que l'acteur n'oublie jamais qui il est réellement, même dans ses rôles les plus _empathiques_. C'est un phénomène d'identification de la part du spectateur, qui pousse ce dernier à imaginer par empathie que l'acteur éprouve réellement les sentiments correspondant à son rôle, alors qu'il n'en est rien.
> 
> Comme on dit, _les apparences sont parfois trompeuses_...
> 
> C'est là un thème et un paradoxe bien connus.


Les acteurs ne n'oublient pas qui ils sont, je te l'accorde. J'ai fait un raccourci maladroit en affirmant le contraire, car ce n'est pas vraiment ce que je voulais dire.
Ce que j'avais en tête, en fait, c'est qu'un acteur réellement les sentiments de son personnage, quand bien même ils sont artificiels. Sinon, en quoi jouer un rôle pourrait-il être éprouvant pour lui ? C'est à mon sens ce qu'a voulu exprimer De Funès : dans la vie, les gens qui jouent la comédie n'engagent pas leur propre sensibilité dans ce jeu, alors qu'un acteur qui fait son métier la met toute entière au service de son interprétation, avec sincérité.


----------



## W. Chopin

Merci beaucoup, de vos réponses, les amis . J'ai compris la différence.


----------



## mirla

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir d'ou vient la façon d'appeler tout type d'acteurs - un comédien.
Un comédian, pour moi (au moins c'est le cas en anglais et en russe), c'est quelqu'un qui joue de la comédien. Un comédien ne peut pas jouer un rôle dramatique par example. Mais en France c'est bien le cas, ai-je raison?


----------



## TRADLADY

Bonjour mirla, 
En fait, un acteur et un comédien c'est la même chose. Il joue la comédie, la tragédie, le drame ...
Certains acteurs soulignent le fait qu'ils sont comédiens plutôt qu'acteurs cherchant par là à donner une certaine "noblesse" à leur travail. 
Mais, à mon sens, il n'y a pas de différence. 
Belle journée
TL


----------



## mirla

Mais je ne comprends pas. Le mot _comédien_, quand est-ce qu'il a perdu sa relation avec le mot _comédie_?


----------



## TRADLADY

Oui en quelque sorte. 
Un comédien est un acteur, tragique ou comique.


----------



## Chimel

Au message #3, Snarkhunter explique la différence entre le sens premier de _comédien _et le sens plus étendu que ce mot a pris aujourd'hui.

Je dirais que _comédien _et _acteur _sont aujourd'hui des quasi-synonymes... mais que _acteur _reste tout de même le terme général, standard. On demandera par exemple "Quels sont les acteurs qui jouent dans ce film/cette pièce?" et pas "quels sont les comédiens"? Et si tu consultes l'article Wikipédia sur Catherine Deneuve, Brad Pitt ou n'importe qui d'autre dans ce domaine, tu trouveras toujours "actrice française", "acteur américain"... 

On pourrait dire que Catherine Deneuve est une célèbre comédienne, et on le dit parfois, mais moins souvent que acteur/actrice. Et quand on le fait, cela ne signifie pas forcément qu'il s'agit de quelqu'un qui joue des comédies.


----------



## snarkhunter

*Chimel* me semble avoir excellemment résumé les choses !

Je pense toutefois pouvoir ajouter encore que le terme sera compris différemment selon qu'on parle du théâtre ou du cinéma (ce dernier, par ailleurs extensible à la télévision).


----------



## Chimel

snarkhunter said:


> Je pense toutefois pouvoir ajouter encore que le terme sera compris différemment selon qu'on parle du théâtre ou du cinéma (ce dernier, par ailleurs extensible à la télévision).


Oui, c'est vrai.

C'est vraiment une différence d'usage assez subtile, qu'il n'est pas facile d'expliquer à des étrangers.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Chimel said:


> ...C'est vraiment une différence d'usage assez subtile, qu'il n'est pas facile d'expliquer à des étrangers.



Je suis d'accord !

J'ai un texte sur la vie de Shakespeare, que je vais mettre en scène en 2016. Hier soir, un membre de ma troupe m'a dit que je devrais systématiquement remplacer _acteur _par _comédien_, car pour lui _acteur _signifie ..._de cinéma_. Là il est d'accord avec Nicduf #8 et Snarkhunter #20. Mais faut-il pour autant conclure que dans le contexte de Shakespeare, _acteur _est en principe interdit ?

Exemples de contexte :

_Oh ! Que n’ai-je une muse de flamme qui s’élève__
Jusqu’au ciel le plus radieux de l’invention !__
Un royaume pour théâtre, des princes pour acteurs,     _Henri V

_Quand vient le moment de choisir un apprentissage pour le fils du maire de Stratford, il ne serait pas surprenant que le métier d’acteur le tente.     _Mon texte

_Lecoin, dis-nous d’abord de quoi parle cette pièce ! Puis vous lirez les noms des acteurs ; et ainsi vous arriverez à un résultat._      Songe d'une nuit d'été.

_Anne Hathaway a 26 ans. Elle se laisse séduire par ce jeune acteur_.      Mon texte


----------



## Maître Capello

À l'origine, _comédien_ était avant tout une profession, tandis que _acteur_ était un rôle s'opposant à celui de _spectateur_. On devrait donc en principe dire :

_le métier de *comédien*_
_Puis vous lirez les noms des *acteurs*_
_Elle se laisse séduire par ce jeune *comédien*._

Cela dit, les deux termes ont ensuite été employés comme synonymes. Ils sont d'ailleurs indiqués comme tels dans la majorité des dictionnaires (p. ex. TLFi ou Larousse). Toutefois, de nos jours, on tend en effet à préférer le terme d'_acteur_ pour les acteurs de cinéma et à parler de _comédien_ pour les acteurs de théâtre. Mais il n'est pas du tout « interdit » de parler d'_acteur_ au théâtre, même si cela risque de prêter à confusion pour certaines personnes.


----------

